# Best way to smoke resin



## TaraRose (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok so I have only really been a heavy smoker for about two years, and last weekend I scraped my pipe for the first time. I got a FATTY ball of resin out of it but it's a pain in the arse to smoke..it burns really slow and I have to hit it a ton of times to get stoned. Anyone have a good way to smoke this crap? I am running low on the good stuff and broke


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 9, 2007)

i smoke resin too! if its runny i put it in a rolling paper. cut the resin ball down into quarter rounds and smoke smaller pieces. its like smoking fuel or something. you can also mix it with ash to make a ball. ill be smokin some resin today actually..how proud. actually this *****. peace!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 9, 2007)

> Anyone have a good way to smoke this crap?



You got it in a nutshell there. This stuff is NOT resin. It is worthless gunk. Best thing to do with it ? Bin it.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 9, 2007)

it's not resin, persay, but actually the smoke itself that has collected up on the pipe, and it WILL get you high if you smoke it. what I do to smoke that stuff, is use a propain torch to simply heat up my pipe with, instead of a lighter. the flame has to be low enough so you don't go inhaling the torch, but still strong enough so it is really hot, and when you hit that puppy, you gotta give 'er all you've got - it's a fast, and very hot hit - you gotta be carefull not to hurt yourself. the pipe gets damn hot, too. it's a good way to clear out your screen, and bowl-hole, as well. I wouldn't do it too often, tho... I'm sure smoking propane exhaust is not very healthy... but neither is smoking drugs.


----------



## bud smoker84 (Dec 9, 2007)

but neither is smoking drugs.


marijuana isnt a drug  its just a plant that if u light it on fire theres some fun affects lol


----------



## Dankerella (Dec 9, 2007)

I usually smoke it out of a bubbler so it doesn't taste as bad.  And I break up the resin ball once the moisture is out and it starts to get hard.  I hate smoking resin though, doing it right now actually.


----------



## smokeytheherb (Dec 10, 2007)

If you let it dry out over a day or 2 it smokes better just for the fact you don't have to hit it 8 times before you even good a good whack, thats if it's even moist.  I'm not the biggest fan of it but it still can get you pretty stoned, nothing like weed will ever get you but it's better than not smoking at all in my opinion.  Usually when I'm dry I scrape my kief collector in my grinder and sprinkle it on top of the resin, that will definitely do the trick.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 10, 2007)

bong or bubbler or a ice hooter


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 10, 2007)

hey, people... I'm tellin ya... when u want an awsome blast, u do what I suggested.. heat up the pipe, and you will get a pounding rush if you do it right... I'm speaking from experience,.. but then again, I could be getting a rush from inhailing ignited propane exhaust...:hitchair:


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 10, 2007)

:rofl: this is kinda like the roaches poll, heck i think we all have been down and out enough to have to have done this a time or two, heres what i do when i know im about out of green to smoke on. Just as im about to smoke the last bit of green in my pipe i scrape out all the gunk, flatten it out as best you can on a piece of aluminum foil (i use the shiny side so it wont stick as much) let it dry out all the way and then scrape it off itll smoke a little like a hash then, hard to light and keep lit but will give you once hell of a rush once your done. Another thing is to take that resin balll and mix it into some shake:hubba: IMO it makes it burn easier and more evenly.:bong2:


----------



## akirahz (Dec 10, 2007)

i just use a pipe to smoke resin, collect it up, roll it into a ball, use a pipe screen if you got one so it wont go leaking down into your glass pipe, otherwise kinda smash the ball on the side wall of your bowl, then tip your bowl to the side n smoke it that way till it starts to bubble/boil - don't let the flame touch the resin though less you want quick silver backs (barf!)


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 10, 2007)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> hey, people... I'm tellin ya... when u want an awsome blast, u do what I suggested.. heat up the pipe, and you will get a pounding rush if you do it right... I'm speaking from experience,.. but then again, I could be getting a rush from inhailing ignited propane exhaust...:hitchair:



 hes right.   its basically like vaporizing your bowl.
 Just heat up the bottom. plug the holes,  then once its hot, slowly $uck through the bowl.
   you will get a huge Vapor resin hit.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 10, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> hes right. its basically like vaporizing your bowl.
> Just heat up the bottom. plug the holes, then once its hot, slowly $uck through the bowl.
> you will get a huge Vapor resin hit.


 
That or a mouthful of resin.

The only way to smoke resin is burning it with your trash.


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 10, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> That or a mouthful of resin.
> 
> The only way to smoke resin is burning it with your trash.


 
I agree. Resin is a mixture of dried spit backwash from all your buddies, mixed in with pocket lint, hair, dirt, and fromunda cheese from rolling around in your hot sweaty pocket over the summer, and lots of tar and crappy goop that does nothing for you but give you one hell of a nasty breath, and very short lasting buzz that turns into a headache. 

Resin out of a pipe or bong pipe is just plain yech! Either burn it in the trash or fireplace and watch the embers glow. Then get some of your own homegrown to smoke. 

This is a site for people who grow their own, right? I mean, we do have fresh homegrown, right? Why mess around with resin when you have good weed to smoke? I just don't understand.......


----------



## T-Bone (Dec 10, 2007)

Resin actually contains no THC, it is now in its deteriorated form of CBD, and this stuff, while seemingly makes you high, really does not last long and the killer headache after is no good, the only way to smoke this stuff is in the trash, everyone here deserves great clean smoke, no resin. that is just me...in a perfect world.
~T-Bone


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Dec 10, 2007)

I like to scrape my bowl regularly and then take the scraping and roll it into a ball; next I like to roll that scraping around in a small jar or container that has the shake from my grow in it. I roll the resin around until it isnt picking up shake/kief anymore, I then smash that resin ball into a larger ball and keep repeating this process until you are hard up and need to smoke resin.  Ive smoked a good bit of resin in my day, enough to the point where I was able to keep getting stoned everyday for about a month after the weed ran out; I have learned 3 things: 1.smoking this crap(be it resin or garbage or whatever, WILL GET YOU HIGH...if you are hard-up) 2.Not EVERYONE gets a headache after the resin high, this might have to do with scraping your bowl regularly enough to where its more resin and less soot 3.smoking resin from a glass pipe will, over time, greatly reduce the life of the glass.....I have a theory that this is like napalm on a glass pipe, it has different burning properties than weed and the impact it has on glass is similar to annealing metal.....no scientific research to back this up, just an observation that every glass pipe i have smoked resin out of broke prematurely from what seemed to be a run of the mill slight impact, whereas other glass that was bought at the same time and had tons of weed smoked out of it lived to be much older because bubbling hot resin didnt come into contact with it on a semi regular basis.  Moral of the story is to smoke resin out of cheap soda-bottle bongs just to save your glass and make the hit easier on your lungs....
my 2 cents, peace


----------



## thestandard (Dec 10, 2007)

It's been years since my resin smoking days but I remember my method very well. First of all, pipes and bowls of bongs only.. resin from any other part of a bong is disgusting to me. I never scraped my pipes, i just got em real caked from smoking tones of weed. then I'd smoke an empty bowl.. After 2 long burns it starts to smoke take a bunch of hits real fast.. also if you do this with a friend u can eventually pass the cherry'd pipe back and forth real quick... ahh memories.

since then i'm of the opinion of the anti-resin posts above


----------



## jb247 (Dec 10, 2007)

If I recall correctly, I used to smoke resin. Not any more, TG! I always got severe headaches from it. I just toss my scrapings now days. 

Peace...j.b.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 10, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> I agree. Resin is a mixture of dried spit backwash from all your buddies, mixed in with pocket lint, hair, dirt, and fromunda cheese from rolling around in your hot sweaty pocket over the summer, and lots of tar and crappy goop that does nothing for you but give you one hell of a nasty breath, and very short lasting buzz that turns into a headache.
> 
> Resin out of a pipe or bong pipe is just plain yech! Either burn it in the trash or fireplace and watch the embers glow. Then get some of your own homegrown to smoke.
> 
> This is a site for people who grow their own, right? I mean, we do have fresh homegrown, right? Why mess around with resin when you have good weed to smoke? I just don't understand.......



 are you kidding?
 Honestly?
  maybe just by the mouth piece.....no one is blowing into the pipe, most ppl **** on the pipe.
   If you scrape the inside of where you pack the bowl, that is the best resin. scrape around the bowl.
  even the stuff on the inside is still ok, its not spit or w/e.

 and the person who is smoking the resin, is because THEY DONT HAVE ANY MJ. thats why you would smoke resin........DUH.

 HOWEVER,  lint is a common mix in the resin; which is kinda weird to smoke lint, but i dont know about spit making it past the mouth piece.


----------



## night501 (Dec 11, 2007)

i usually mix it with cigarette ash(NOT TOBACCO!!!) as im scraping it. i usually get 1 to 1 1/2 cigarettes worth of ash in a good marble sized ball.
i dont know if its true but i figure with all that ash it is pourous and easier to light. i can usually smoke the first half of the ball without lighting it more than 2 or 3 times.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 11, 2007)

ash doesnt burn....
  does it?
 isnt it already burned???
  i would say that that myth is BUSTED.


----------



## Frosty (Dec 11, 2007)

All I want to say is.Dont smoke rez,it is so bad for you.UNLESS you really need to0.Thats just my .02:woohoo:


----------



## smokeytheherb (Dec 11, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> I agree. Resin is a mixture of dried spit backwash from all your buddies, mixed in with pocket lint, hair, dirt, and fromunda cheese from rolling around in your hot sweaty pocket over the summer, and lots of tar and crappy goop that does nothing for you but give you one hell of a nasty breath, and very short lasting buzz that turns into a headache.
> 
> Resin out of a pipe or bong pipe is just plain yech! Either burn it in the trash or fireplace and watch the embers glow. Then get some of your own homegrown to smoke.
> 
> This is a site for people who grow their own, right? I mean, we do have fresh homegrown, right? Why mess around with resin when you have good weed to smoke? I just don't understand.......



I'm not really sure I understand the backwash part, I know I don't drool into my pipes.  A good amount of the resin I usually find is in the actual bowl head itself nowhere even near the mouthpiece.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 11, 2007)

* It catches ya a buzz but taste like total ****. We have been growing now for about 2 years and haven't saved or smoked any of it since. In the trash. Thank god for growing.  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 11, 2007)

> We have been growing now for about 2 years and haven't saved or smoked any of it since. In the trash. Thank god for growing.



:yeahthat:


----------



## om3ale (Sep 8, 2008)

Well...Where I come from(NEW ZEALANLD), We usually smoke resin with 2 butter knives.We call them spots..All you gotta do is roll the resin up in balls(Bigger thay are..better the hit)then you need  a canister/Element then put the knives above the element until the knives go red then you pick up the resin balls then squeeze the knives together where the resin ball is, Then suck it up it usually takes upto 2-3sec for it to all turn into smoke.you can also do it with bud. No.1 recommened!! haha

n.Z<<----:hubba:


----------



## scrubby tha resin god (Nov 3, 2011)

i smoke rez even if i have lots of buds i think its a better high imo om3ale has the rite idea we call em knifers take two butter knifes and stick em in the coils on the stove till they glow then make a hooter bust the bottom out of an glass bottle(recommended) or cut the bottom outa water bottle or if your by yourself a pen tube works great:icon_smile:  if you use the glass you can stain it with the knifes and scrap it with an razor i use a scalpel and take the new rez and place on a bread tie and heat up one knife and rub the tie around till it smokes hope this helps somone


----------



## niteshft (Nov 3, 2011)

This place used to have some class.....gross


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 3, 2011)

I guess it never had class, the thread is 4 years old LMAO.


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 3, 2011)

Taking knife hits used to be one of my favorite ways to smoke.  Granted they weren't resin knifers tho.  lol


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 3, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Taking knife hits used to be one of my favorite ways to smoke. Granted they weren't resin knifers tho. lol



Little balls of hash pressed between 2 knifes that had been heated by the stove, with a empty toilet paper roll in your mouth :hubba: 

we called them hot knives


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 3, 2011)

I did knife hits too, but not with resin.  IMO, resin is just nasty.


----------



## niteshft (Nov 4, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I guess it never had class, the thread is 4 years old LMAO.


 
LOL...I wasn't here then.


----------



## T_Rxx (Aug 10, 2012)

Best way to smoke it is to keep the solid resin separate. Put the soft resin from a bong or the stem of the pipe on weed (or tobacco if you smoke it, works well with hookah). The soft **** is useless mostly, but this works. You wanna smoke the solid **** through a bong, preferably one with a bubbler/*** catcher. Resin is mostly tar and this helps make it healthier, the way nature intended. An emptied out cigarette works too, but you have to be creative with how you pack it, the paper will burn MUCH faster. Mashing it up with weed works pretty well, but you need to have more weed than resin, in which case, why the hell are you smoking resin!? But, if you only have 20 bucks and you dont wanna spend it on a bowl or two of good, buy a dub of swag, if you can find it. Then you have a mixer for your resin. It's a great way to utilize resin when ****'s tight. Remember, ratio of weed to resin should be about 1:3 (resin:weed). Peace.


@ jjsunderground:
great song 

So pardon all the cheesy
Wigger pimp is feelin' crazy
Daisy Dukes' my kryptonite, Im fondelin'
My pimpin' hand gone limp an'
I'm a trippin' plain and simple
All the po po's, wolves and dogs are closin' in


----------



## nvthis (Aug 11, 2012)

T_Rxx said:
			
		

> Best way to smoke it is to keep the solid resin separate. Put the soft resin from a bong or the stem of the pipe on weed (or tobacco if you smoke it, works well with hookah). The soft **** is useless mostly, but this works. You wanna smoke the solid **** through a bong, preferably one with a bubbler/*** catcher. Resin is mostly tar and this helps make it healthier, the way nature intended. An emptied out cigarette works too, but you have to be creative with how you pack it, the paper will burn MUCH faster. Mashing it up with weed works pretty well, but you need to have more weed than resin, in which case, why the hell are you smoking resin!? But, if you only have 20 bucks and you dont wanna spend it on a bowl or two of good, buy a dub of swag, if you can find it. Then you have a mixer for your resin. It's a great way to utilize resin when ****'s tight. Remember, ratio of weed to resin should be about 1:3 (resin:weed). Peace.
> 
> 
> @ jjsunderground:
> ...


 
If you hold your breath and beat yourself in the head with a brick, you'll get the exact same results. Just as nature intended...


----------



## Marsrover1 (Aug 11, 2012)

i take the fine dust from the tray mix it up with the res ball keep working in the dust till you get a taffy like chunk let air dry for a few slice of lil sections smoke it


----------



## Pranic (Aug 17, 2012)

when i scrape the bowls out and do smoke the scrap left over i usually mix it with as much shake as i can scrounge up from baggies.... take a dab of water put it in the center of my tray and roll the shake into the tar and then roll it into a ball, squish it up in my fingers to make sure that dab of water is dried up enough that the ball isn't soaking.. then pop it in my pipe and place it over the hole in the pipe but not pack it down so much that it's like a clogged vaccum when hitting it, and smoke it as hot as possible... and hold the hits of this nasty tasting tar as along as possible.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Sep 23, 2014)

bud smoker84 said:


> but neither is smoking drugs.
> 
> 
> marijuana isnt a drug  its just a plant that if u light it on fire theres some fun affects lol



Marijuana is a plant, THC is a drug and that's what gets you the fun affects


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 23, 2014)

I Throw it away usually wash my bowls with super hot water in the sink most of it is washed down the drain it's garbage don't smoke resin


----------



## giggy (Sep 23, 2014)

i believe this is one of the oldest threads i have seen on mp. to add to it, throw the stuff away.


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Sep 23, 2014)

Smoking resin sucks but I've done my share of pipe scraping. It's not bad when it's dry.


----------



## treeswimmer (Sep 24, 2014)

I usually just throw it in my pipe, it taste nasty but still gets the job done.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 29, 2014)

I trash so many half smoked bowls just to pack a fresh one. I would never, ever ever ever scrape a pipe for resin, blegh :spit:

Thats some junior high/high school type of shenanigans :rofl:


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 30, 2014)

Hahaha same ston nothing like a fresh packed bowl :48:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 30, 2014)

ston-loc said:


> I trash so many half smoked bowls just to pack a fresh one. I would never, ever ever ever scrape a pipe for resin, blegh :spit:
> 
> Thats some junior high/high school type of shenanigans :rofl:


I agree 100%.... 

Real friends don't let friends smoke resin.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 3, 2014)

in a pinch ill take what weed dust I have left ill mix it up with my resin make a resin cake I call it eh it gets the job done lol doesn't happen to often theses days though


----------



## Adabledooya (Oct 17, 2014)

ston-loc said:


> I trash so many half smoked bowls just to pack a fresh one. I would never, ever ever ever scrape a pipe for resin, blegh :spit:
> 
> Thats some junior high/high school type of shenanigans :rofl:



Clearly you never went to college..


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 18, 2014)

Adabledooya said:


> Clearly you never went to college..



Or perhaps we sold weed in college to avoid smoking resin   Nobody forced you to smoke that crap.:vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 18, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Or perhaps we sold weed in college to avoid smoking resin   Nobody forced you to smoke that crap.:vap-bobby_on_the_be



:rofl:  :laugh:   :spit:


----------



## MightyMoh (Nov 12, 2016)

There is no best way, you just don't do it! It is nothing but the crap left over that has been filtered out. Read here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=994230


----------



## N.E.wguy (Dec 6, 2016)

buy some cheap weed or beg some one for some and mine goes into 99 % alcohol soak then hot water down the drain 100% gone (haha thread from 07) place is alive !


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2016)

Well,,,,,,,I can see you guys are bored. Lol


----------



## Cap'n Toke (Jul 26, 2019)

Ok I've smoke pot off and on for the past 20+ years. Best way to smoke resin is to try and get it dry. Do I recommend smoking it? no it sucks. The only time u smoke it is when ur out or ur dealer is (for those in places not yet legal) I prefer to smoke out of clean glass but I'm lazy so I'm forced to scrape and clean. I have never nor will I ever smoke bong resin. Only pipe resin. But u dry it and u smoke it. Choke and cough cause its harsh. U get "high". Also put kief on it if u can.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 6, 2019)

Can't resist:
Q: what is the best way to smoke resin?
A: in a 55 gallon drum out back with the rest of the rubbish. Whilst standing well upwind.
: P


----------



## RALZLAR (Oct 12, 2019)

Alright here is the best way to smoke resin.. take your metal pipe screen that you would normally use to smoke bud through.. roll the screen into a ball and scrape the resin onto the screen... load the resin coated screen into the bowl and hit it just like you would normally with a normal lighter.. the screen gets super hot, burning the resin almost instantly, giving you a surprisingly big and good tasting hit.


----------



## Jon205 (May 28, 2020)

Growdude said:


> That or a mouthful of resin.
> 
> The only way to smoke resin is burning it with your trash.


You're an idiot and I doubt you're any kind of king


----------



## St_Nick (May 28, 2020)

Simply put to answer the original question, "the best way to smoke resin is in someone else's lungs"


----------



## cardgenius (May 29, 2020)

Ah, I remember the days of smoking pipe resin *shudders and shakes* No thank you! 

I’m glad I’ve gotten to a point in my life that I’ll never have to smoke that crap again. Smoked a lot of it in my teens and 20s and it always made me question what I was doing. Have things really got this bad that I’m doing this? Yep! Fire that shit up bruh, I need to get high! 

I hate the stuff so much I don’t even scrape my pipes to clean them anymore. Pipes are so cheap now a days that I just toss them in the glass recycling bin and bust out a fresh one. Nothing better then a fresh and clean pipe. Tastes so good!


----------

